# 2008 RZR 800 upgrades



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My brother has an '08 RZR 800. He wants me to help him with an after market exhaust and controller. I know Muzzy and LTE both make duals for the RZR. Does anyone have any experience with either on the RZR and do you have any recommendations for a controller? I just want to find the best system for this machine. It will not see any water/deep mud. All opinions appreciated.


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

go to youtube and listen to the LTExhaust on a 800 RZR...it sounds awesome.. LTE would be what I would buy for a RZR. don't get me wrong Muzzys sound good to


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the lte on my 11 rzr 800s and love them as far as controllers go I don't have one yet but I will prolly end up with a power commander PC-V


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! Anyone running a Muzzy on a rzr??


----------

